
"LoseThos" 64-bit Open Source OS: For Programming as Entertainment - sutro
http://www.losethos.com/
======
nihilocrat
It's a fascinating project, but if you made a game in LoseThos, who would
actually install the OS / boot via LiveCD to play it?

Still, it's nice to see someone trying to preserve the experience of early
home computing; barebones systems with painfully easy access to graphics
hardware.

Hopefully he or someone else can improve upon this and make an OS which
includes some modern amenities (ahem, network support for multiplayer!) and
we'd have what is sort of like an open source console OS, a non-moving
software target which could be paired with a non-moving hardware target and
bring some of the advantages of console development to the PC. This pairing
could even be in the form of a through-and-through open source video game
console.

~~~
ericb
In a VM scenario, it could be an interesting environment to do some
development in. The limitations and OS install aren't a big deal if it lived
in a VM window, and the thing is small.

I've been wondering in general if we will get to the "each app in a VM window"
paradigm as a common way to do business on the desktop. Really if there was a
cross-vm cut and paste and filesystem driver, the os itself would be a smaller
part of the picture.

------
paraschopra
Best Part: "The LoseThos operating system will be free, but I might sell
applications or support, or possibly do adware" :)

------
t0pj
_Ask not why it boots in 2 seconds, ask what the heck other operating systems
are doing._

I think I found a new friend. :)

------
shutter
Sounds entertaining. I'll give the developer credit: he/she knows what he
wants from that project, and that's half the battle. No feature creep in his
mind.

------
sutro
This is a fascinating project.

------
arnorhs
it better not have any internet/lan support ever... "runs everything in kernel
mode and all applications have access to everything".. If I was a virus-
programmer, my fingers would itch...

------
biohacker42
Am I crazy or is this a great way to figure out if your bug is in the hardware
or the OS?

Tell me I'm crazy and no one else is thinking of doing actual work with this.

------
cabalamat
Gloriously impractical.

------
duude
this is totally crazy!

